

Ionic Creator – Fast Visual Ionic Prototyping - isawczuk
http://creator.ionic.io/

======
tyrel
It would be really nice if this website showed what it does before just saying
"Sign up". Why should I give them my email address? I clicked the little logo
at the bottom which brought me to another page which doesn't say much either
about what it is.

~~~
alesdotio
I thought the same. Here's a video I found
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvCUIiAupJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvCUIiAupJ8)

~~~
yesimahuman
Just a disclaimer: that video is community created content and we (Ionic team)
have no connection to it nor do we endorse it. That demo copy is just plain
not cool.

------
dbla
For those of you who have never used ionic
([http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/)) before I definitely
recommend checking it out. It's an incredible framework for building mobile
applications on top of Cordova. I've been using it for three mobile
applications now it has decreased my dev time by probably 50%. The annoyances
with testing, submitting to the app store, provisioning profiles, etc. are
still there, but the actual development process is really enjoyable.

~~~
TeeWEE
It also decreases your user satisfaction from my experience. Writing a full
native app, versus an cordova based app is still a world of difference.

So for business apps, data input apps etc, cordova is fine, but dont try
writing your next killer app with it..

But opinions might differ, i know.

~~~
dbla
Yeah that's a fair point. The real downside of using Cordova in my experience
is performance, but I do believe that is, and will continue to change. Mobile
devices are getting faster and if you compare a typical Cordova app on a two
year old phone vs. a new phone it's a world of difference.

------
yesimahuman
(Creator creator here) - Cool seeing this on HN this morning. This tool is
meant for Ionic Framework
([http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/)) developers to
rapidly build UI for their apps. It's still early beta and there are
definitely bugs, so any feedback or bug reports would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
wpietri
Yay! I'm excited to try this out. But please don't make people sign up to try
your tool. Just have a "try it" link and throw them into an anonymous session.
If they want to save their work, _then_ ask them for their info. You'll
capture a lot more curious-but-not-strongly-motivated users that way.

~~~
yesimahuman
Good call, we have plans to embed this and also have a demo mode. That being
said, signups are doing really well today!

~~~
wpietri
I'm sure the numbers are good, but in your shoes I'd be looking at the bounce
rate rather than total signups to prioritize a demo mode.

------
egeozcan
The only hint to what it actually does on its page is "A simpler approach to
live prototyping". Further information requires signing up. I usually don't
complain about this kind of stuff and happily watch a video to learn more
about a product but having to sign up to see what it does? That's too much,
sorry.

------
bsaul
Nice first version.

I'm not sure what's the status of this project , but it took me 2 minutes to
find a first obvious bug : i created a first page with a single button linking
to a second page. First time i clicked the button, the transition worked, then
i clicked back, then the button's link didn't work. (i only used "test mode"
on Chrome,so i'm not sure the export has a different behavior).

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks for letting us know. It's "early beta" for sure. Will take a look at
that!

------
conradk
Looks cool! Clean design and simple drag / drop workflow. For non technical
people, definitely worth a try!

First missing thing for me would be responsive images though. I can add an
image, but unless it has the perfect size for the screen, it looks bad because
the width does not adjust.

------
mistakoala
Total n00b here.I took a look at Creator and it looks straight-forward with
its drag and drop approach, but do I need to know more (e.g. a language or the
Ionic framework) before I can do anything useful with it?

~~~
delfaras
Ionic relies on CSS and AngularJS. Additionally, it is intended to be used
with Apache Cordova, though it is not mandatory

~~~
mistakoala
I see. So I still can't quite jump right in and start making a basic app. No
worries!

------
shortnamed
Tried developing a hybrid app in Ionic about 6 months ago, about 8 hours in I
had seen so many bugs and inconsistencies in the docs that I ragequit.

Looks like it still hasn't changed to something usable.

------
mempko
I miss VB6

------
graystevens
Posted this yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629809)

